
Microsoft's Windows Revenue Skids, Netbooks a Factor - Flemlord
http://seekingalpha.com/article/150946-microsoft-s-windows-revenue-skids-netbooks-a-factor
======
sfphotoarts
Netbooks might be a factor in the other direction when it comes out. I've been
an OSX user for years, but am planning on buying a netbook with Window7 when
its available.

~~~
rbanffy
"but am planning on buying a netbook with Window7 when its available"

Me too, but I plan to rip it out and install a decent OS as soon as I turn it
on ;-)

------
TweedHeads
The days of $100+ OS are over. They'll milk it the most they can but they
better embrace for impact.

